# 09005....



## jumpman (15 Juni 2009)

Hallo, jetzt möchte ich doch mal von meinem Erlebnis heute berichten.
Arcor ruft heute morgen an und berichtet mir von außergewöhnlich hohen Telefonkosten auf meinem Konto... 1500 Euro! 3 Tage lang gab es zig Anrufe an eine 09005000... leider ist der Rest gext. Der Gipfel ich war als das begonnen hat im Urlaub! Als ich Heim kam hat meine Fritzbox 7050 gesponnen. Ist ständig aus und an gegangen. Ich hab mir dann eine neue gekauft. Das ist doch komisch... Und passt zusammen. Die Anrufe haben nach dem Wechsel der Fritzbox aufghört. Kann es sein, dass die Fritzbox von einem Dialer befallen wurde? Ohne Rechner? Alles sehr merkwürdig. AVM will davon schon mal nichts wissen. Wie würdet Ihr vorgehen? Habe jetzt erstmal 0900-Nrn von Arcor sperren lassen und werde zu einem Rechtsanwalt gehen.

Kennt jemand so etwas?

Danke für Eure Infos...

Der frustrierte Jens


----------

